# Yummy Michigan Crayfish!



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw this on a hunting site and mentioned to my Uncle that the "Rusty Crayfish" here in MI is edible and that since it is an invasive species here the DNR recommended eating them!
So since I mentioned it at my Son's open house in June my Uncle went and bought a few of the cheaper minnow traps modified the opening so it was a bit bigger and plunked them down in the river that goes thru his property!! AND he has been catching and eating them and they love them!! Whoo Hoo!:2thumb: I saw that it was recommended that they be Purged in some fresh water (a couple of changes of water too, and some recommend a bit of fresh lettuce to help them purge) overnight with a bubbler ( Uncle has a battery operated bubbler for his minnows while fishing even)and told Uncle and they have been doing that and have been just a chowing down-- I am so gonna have to go down for a weekend trip and take some fresh breads and yummies fromt eh garden and have a feast! Plus I want to make me a couple traps and have even gotten permission from a neighbor to put them in her creek (where they will be safe from strangers) if I want to give it a shot.
Only bummer-Uncle says it takes a couple days with more traps to get enuf for more than just a couple people! I told him if he could do it, to cook and freeze them till he gets more and then we can thaw and re-steam them for a bigger dinner!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like you've got it MADE! Mmmm MMMMMMMMMM! Love me some crayfish/crawdads/crawfish whatever anyone wants to call 'em! So tasty... ya know, I never thought of using a MINNOW trap for 'em... Beats the hell out of the net'n'catch method I've been using! Might just have to investigate that further... 

:2thumbs: for the info!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My son loves them:2thumb: Me on the other hand ... well I don't ...

Sounds like a fun time waiting to happen at your uncle.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot one key issue tho! A friend from LA told me that if you cook them and the tail don't curl up, don't eat that one-- means it died before you cooked it! Knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

what do you use for bait? I use the cheapest canned catfood I can find & puncture it a couple times with a can opener, that way even if the trap gets full they have enough to eat for probably a week or more, I've had full traps & never had an empty can of catfood yet!

how big do they get by you? I only keep the ones that are 3" or bigger


----------

